# bowfishing



## backbayadventures (May 29, 2009)

5-25-09 bowfishing stingrays in the UpperLaguna Madre near Corpus Christi,Tx was great. In just 2 hours we had numerous shots!It's a challenge to hit one, and even more fun shooting from a flat deck of an airboat!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Any pics??? Come on man, you can't just leave us hanging after putting "stingray" and "bowfishing" in the same sentance!


----------

